# Cuadro Combinados dependientes



## thecat_re (Jul 6, 2011)

Buenas, nuevamente yo por aqui pidiendo ayuda . 

Necesito saber si existe la posibilidad de realizar cuadros combinados para una base de datos de la siguiente manera.

Columna1 Columna2 Columna3
*Contrato Empresa Trabajo*
12 Tampa Asfaltado
13 KFC Relleno
14 3amg Via de Acceso
15 Tampa Conexiones.

De manera tal que al seleccionar la contratista *TAMPA* en un cuadro combinado en el otro me diga los trabajos que tiene tampa y al seleccionarlo que en la celda A15 me coloque el numero del contrato.

Saludos, espero que me haya explicado bien. Muchas gracias por su ayuda..


----------



## Greg Truby (Jul 6, 2011)

(a) ¿Cuál versión de Excel usa?
(b) ¿Usted ya sabe cómo usar Filter (Autofilter) y eso no es suficiente para lo que desea hacer? ¿O no sabe cómo user Filter/Autofilter entonces puede ser que esta herramienta sea la solución que busca?


----------



## thecat_re (Jul 6, 2011)

Hola Nuevamente







> (a) ¿Cuál versión de Excel usa?




*Utilizo Excel 2010* 




> (b) ¿Usted ya sabe cómo usar Filter (Autofilter) y eso no es suficiente para lo que desea hacer? ¿O no sabe cómo user Filter/Autofilter entonces puede ser que esta herramienta sea la solución que busca?




Si la conozco y he realizado un macro basandome en ello 




> Resumir()
> 
> 
> Range("Tabla").AdvancedFilter Action:=xlFilterInPlace, CriteriaRange _
> ...


Este macro hace que colocando simplemente el nombre de la empresa en una celda y al ejecutar , la base de datos se filtre solo mostrando la empresa escrita, y asi sucesivamente colocando varios datos en el rango de criterios este vaya filtrando.






Pero estoy realizando en una hoja aparte un buscador para esta base de datos.. mas presentable al publico y con una interfaz amigable..





De manera tal, que la persona en un cuadro combinado coloque la empresa y luego el trabajo que hace esa empresa, y al seleccionar el trabajo aroje el numero de contrato en la celda A15. y mediante la formula consultav en otras celdas estas arrojen los datos respecto al numero de contrato que estara almacenado en la base de datos claro esta. 


Espero me hayas entendido, sino con gusto puedo mandarte una imagen..





Saludos..


----------



## Greg Truby (Jul 6, 2011)

Bueno, con una columna ayudante que se puede esconder, se puede sacar el listado asi (agregué unos otros ejemplos a la muestra suya para correr pruebas).

*Sheet2*

<TABLE style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; PADDING-LEFT: 2pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 2pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial,Arial; FONT-SIZE: 10pt" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><COLGROUP><COL style="WIDTH: 30px; FONT-WEIGHT: bold"><COL style="WIDTH: 106px"><COL style="WIDTH: 86px"><COL style="WIDTH: 121px"><COL style="WIDTH: 98px"><COL style="WIDTH: 175px"><COL style="WIDTH: 114px"><COL style="WIDTH: 76px"><COL style="WIDTH: 77px"><COL style="WIDTH: 81px"></COLGROUP><TBODY><TR style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; FONT-WEIGHT: bold"><TD></TD><TD>A</TD><TD>B</TD><TD>C</TD><TD>D</TD><TD>E</TD><TD>F</TD><TD>G</TD><TD>H</TD><TD>I</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 17px"><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; FONT-SIZE: 8pt">1</TD><TD style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; FONT-WEIGHT: bold">Contrato</TD><TD style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; FONT-WEIGHT: bold">Empresa</TD><TD style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; FONT-WEIGHT: bold">Trabajo</TD><TD style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; FONT-WEIGHT: bold">Fecha Inicio</TD><TD style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; FONT-WEIGHT: bold">Ciudad</TD><TD style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ccffcc; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; FONT-WEIGHT: bold">Col. Ayudante</TD><TD></TD><TD style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; FONT-WEIGHT: bold">Empresa</TD><TD style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; FONT-WEIGHT: bold">Contratos</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 17px"><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; FONT-SIZE: 8pt">2</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: right; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">12</TD><TD style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Tampa</TD><TD style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Asfaltado</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: right">1-May-11</TD><TD style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Tampa, FL, EUA</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: right; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ccffcc; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">0</TD><TD></TD><TD>Lacsa</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: right">14</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 17px"><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; FONT-SIZE: 8pt">3</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: right; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">13</TD><TD style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">KFC</TD><TD style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Relleno</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: right">2-May-11</TD><TD style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Cd de Mex. DF, Mex.</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: right; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ccffcc; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">0</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: right">16</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 17px"><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; FONT-SIZE: 8pt">4</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: right; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">14</TD><TD style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Lacsa</TD><TD style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Via de Acceso</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: right">3-May-11</TD><TD style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">San José, CR</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: right; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ccffcc; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">1</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: right">17</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 17px"><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; FONT-SIZE: 8pt">5</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: right; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">15</TD><TD style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Tampa</TD><TD style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Conexiones</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: right">4-May-11</TD><TD style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Tampa, FL, EUA</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: right; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ccffcc; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">1</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 17px"><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; FONT-SIZE: 8pt">6</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: right; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">16</TD><TD style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Lacsa</TD><TD style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Nueva Pista</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: right">5-May-11</TD><TD style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Heredia, CR</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: right; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ccffcc; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">2</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 17px"><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; FONT-SIZE: 8pt">7</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: right; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">17</TD><TD style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Lacsa</TD><TD style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Asfaltado</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: right">6-May-11</TD><TD style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Alajuela, CR</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: right; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ccffcc; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">3</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 17px"><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; FONT-SIZE: 8pt">8</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: right; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">18</TD><TD style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">KFC</TD><TD style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Estacionamiento</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: right">7-May-11</TD><TD style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Buenos Aires, AR</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: right; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ccffcc; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">3</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 17px"><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; FONT-SIZE: 8pt">9</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: right; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">19</TD><TD style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">KFC</TD><TD style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Construir Rest.</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: right">8-May-11</TD><TD style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Santiago, Chile</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: right; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ccffcc; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">3</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

<TABLE style="BORDER-BOTTOM-STYLE: groove; BORDER-BOTTOM-COLOR: #00ff00; BORDER-RIGHT-STYLE: groove; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #fffcf9; BORDER-TOP-COLOR: #00ff00; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BORDER-TOP-STYLE: groove; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-RIGHT-COLOR: #00ff00; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; BORDER-LEFT-STYLE: groove; BORDER-LEFT-COLOR: #00ff00"><TBODY><TR><TD>*Spreadsheet Formulas*</TD></TR><TR><TD><TABLE style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; FONT-SIZE: 9pt" border=1 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2><TBODY><TR style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><TD>Cell</TD><TD>Formula</TD></TR><TR><TD>F2</TD><TD>=COUNTIF(B$2:B2,$H$2)</TD></TR><TR><TD>I2</TD><TD>=IFERROR(INDEX($A$2:$A$9,MATCH(ROW()-ROW($I$1),$F$2:$F$9,0)),"")</TD></TR><TR><TD>F3</TD><TD>=COUNTIF(B$2:B3,$H$2)</TD></TR><TR><TD>I3</TD><TD>=IFERROR(INDEX($A$2:$A$9,MATCH(ROW()-ROW($I$1),$F$2:$F$9,0)),"")</TD></TR><TR><TD>F4</TD><TD>=COUNTIF(B$2:B4,$H$2)</TD></TR><TR><TD>I4</TD><TD>=IFERROR(INDEX($A$2:$A$9,MATCH(ROW()-ROW($I$1),$F$2:$F$9,0)),"")</TD></TR><TR><TD>F5</TD><TD>=COUNTIF(B$2:B5,$H$2)</TD></TR><TR><TD>I5</TD><TD>=IFERROR(INDEX($A$2:$A$9,MATCH(ROW()-ROW($I$1),$F$2:$F$9,0)),"")</TD></TR><TR><TD>F6</TD><TD>=COUNTIF(B$2:B6,$H$2)</TD></TR><TR><TD>I6</TD><TD>=IFERROR(INDEX($A$2:$A$9,MATCH(ROW()-ROW($I$1),$F$2:$F$9,0)),"")</TD></TR><TR><TD>F7</TD><TD>=COUNTIF(B$2:B7,$H$2)</TD></TR><TR><TD>I7</TD><TD>=IFERROR(INDEX($A$2:$A$9,MATCH(ROW()-ROW($I$1),$F$2:$F$9,0)),"")</TD></TR><TR><TD>F8</TD><TD>=COUNTIF(B$2:B8,$H$2)</TD></TR><TR><TD>I8</TD><TD>=IFERROR(INDEX($A$2:$A$9,MATCH(ROW()-ROW($I$1),$F$2:$F$9,0)),"")</TD></TR><TR><TD>F9</TD><TD>=COUNTIF(B$2:B9,$H$2)</TD></TR><TR><TD>I9</TD><TD>=IFERROR(INDEX($A$2:$A$9,MATCH(ROW()-ROW($I$1),$F$2:$F$9,0)),"")</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

*Excel tables to the web >> *http://www.excel-jeanie-html.de/index.php?f=1" target="_blank"> Excel Jeanie HTML 4

<sup>edit</sup> Uy, no fije bien en lo que estamos devolviendo y devolví los números de contrato en vez de trabajos, pero ya se puede ver que con solo camber la reference $A$2:$A$9 a $C$2:$C$9, devolverán los nombres de los trabajos. <sub>/edit</sub>


----------



## thecat_re (Jul 11, 2011)

Buenas espero todo este bien, saludos.

Correcto cambie la referencia y me arroja los trabajos..

Ahora, siguiendo el consejo que me das, que posibilidades existe, de hacer un cuadro combinado con la columna I de los trabajos, y al asignar el trabajo me arroje en una celda determinada (ejemplo A15) el numero de contrato de ese trabajo.

Saludos, y disculpe la molestia y lo tarde en responder, estuve muy ocupado en estos dias.

Gracias en verdad por su colaboracion..


----------



## thecat_re (Jul 11, 2011)

Hola nuevamente

Listo, simplemente agregue un cuadro combinado y y el rango fue esa columna de los trabajos, y donde queria el numero de contrato simplemente con la formula indice lo realice, coloque el rango los numeros de los contratos y lo vincule con la celda de referencia del cuadro combinado y todo listo..

Muchas gracias por su ayuda, todo me ha servido... en verdad..

Son excelente en lo que hacen.. Muchas muchas gracias


----------



## thecat_re (Jul 11, 2011)

> Listo, simplemente agregue un cuadro combinado y y el rango fue esa columna de los trabajos, y donde queria el numero de contrato simplemente con la formula indice lo realice, coloque el rango los numeros de los contratos y lo vincule con la celda de referencia del cuadro combinado y todo listo..
> 
> Muchas gracias por su ayuda, todo me ha servido... en verdad..


 
Error no funciono, insisto entonces con la pregunta, como haria para colocar un control combinado con el rango de la columna que me arroja los trabajos en este caso la I como tu ejemplo, y que al seleccionar el trabajo del control combinado este me arroje el numero de contrato.

Saludos.


----------



## cgcamal (Jul 16, 2011)

Hola thecat_re,

Siguiendo las fórmulas de Greg la parte mas compleja está resuelta, la siguiente parte que preguntás de mostrar número de contrato en A15 podría ser:

1-) Insertar el control combinado y ubicarlo por ejemplo en G2;
2-) Click derecho sobre control combinado y ahora click en viñeta "Control";
     2.1-) En "Rango de entrada:" poner *$I$2:$I$9*
     2.2-) En "Vincular con la celda:" poner *G3 *y click en aceptar.

3-)En A15 introducir la fórmula de abajo:

*Worksheet Formulas*<table style="width: 559px; height: 60px;" class="html-maker-worksheet" border="1" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><thead><tr><th>Cell</th><th>Formula</th></tr></thead><tbody><tr><th>A15</th><td style="word-wrap: break-word">=INDICE(A2:A9,COINCIDIR(INDIRECTO("I"&G3+1),C2:C9,0),1)
Excel WorkbookABCDEFGHI1ContratoEmpresaTrabajoEmpresaContratos212TampaAsfaltado1TampaAsfaltado313KFCRelleno12Conexiones4143amgVia de Acceso1Construccin515TampaConexiones2616TampaConstruccin378910111213141515Hoja1

Espero ayude,

Saludos cordiales,


----------

